# Meet Brownies Twins!



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Brownie is our newest doe that was bred to a direct son of CBS Broken S Smokin' Hot Ruger and we are so pleased with the results  The red one is a buck and the paint is a doe!
The first pics are from just a couple of hours after birth on 2/12/15 and the rest are from today, 2/15/15.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

nice


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> nice


Thanks! We really lucked out with this pairing and we are so pleased


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are so cute! Congratulations


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful!!!  Congrats! Love the colors.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

kccjer said:


> They are so cute! Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Beautiful!!!  Congrats! Love the colors.


Thank you so much! We are just starting to transition to traditional and colored high percentage and full bloods and we were so very blessed to have been presented with this opportunity.
And yours are looking great


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Pretty ! Congrats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations they are beautiful


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Love that buckling!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable ! Congrats , beautiful babies


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks ya'll  I think we have narrowed the bucklings name down to, Smokin' Hot Chili Pepper, and the doeling, ...Cherry Bomb. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Great names!


----------

